# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  If im already really tired can i do the WILD method without going to sleep for 4-6 hours

## Ermac

If im already really sleep/tired can i attempt the wild method without going to sleep for 4-6 hours?

----------


## NrElAx

Yes its possible, but quit hard. Especially if you haven't WILD already. Your first REM period isn't until about an hour and half after sleep I believe, so you'd have wait that long in sp to get into a dream. People have done it, but its quit hard to not accidentally fall asleep during SP. Maybe it might be less time till your first REM period, someone could shed some light if im wrong.

----------


## Erii

yeah, it's possible, not probable. More likely though if you are extremely tired, but still, the chances are much better after sleep.

Moved to WILD forum btw~  :smiley:

----------


## Reclypso

It's just as easy as doing a WILD after long periods of sleep for me, just remember to keep your mind in the void don't think of anything. But keep some consciousness so you can enter the dream quickly instead of having to realize you are dreaming. Be warned that inducing a lucid dream this way can get out of control really quick your brain is tired in the first place it doesn't want to have to stay consciousness so some weird effects might happen. Usually when I do it I lose control of my muscles in the dream or get teleported a lot, which is annoying. I've had one experience I recorded on here because it was so crazy, you can look it up in my dream journals.

----------

